# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Πρόβλημα με Radio CD Player.

## Johnyal

Αγόρασα 1 cd/mp3 player για το αμάξι μέσω internet και το έχω εγκαταστήσει στο αυτοκίνητο μου (Hyundai Getz) . To πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν πιάνει κανένα σταθμό FM(οι άλλες λειτουργίες δουλεύουν κανονικά). Έχω ελέγξει τις συνδέσεις πολλές φορές μόνος μου αλλά και με τεχνικό. Το παλιό μου cd player(sony) έπιανε και πιάνει κανονικά σταθμούς. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι είναι πρόβλημα μάλλον της συσκευής. Αλλά εγώ διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου προτού κάνω τις διαδικασίες να επιστρέψω  το προϊον(ευτυχώς υπάρχει εγγύηση). Πρώτον πιάνει σταθμούς ΑΜ και δεύτερον καμιά φορά κατάφερα να το κάνω να παίξει όταν γυρνούσα την μίζα και έβαζα μπρος γιαυτό νομίζω ότι είναι ηλεκτρολογικό το πρόβλημα. 
Εσείς τι έχετε να μου προτείνετε?

----------


## 167vasgio

μήπως είναι ρυθμισμένο να λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες αμερικής,ιαπωνίας .,. κλπ .. δες αν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή

----------


## Johnyal

Το cd player ειναι μιας γαλλικής εταιρίας οπότε είναι ρυθμισμένο για Ευρώπη αλλά το έχω ψάξει και δεν υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια ρύθμιση, και στο Manual του δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## gdimis

μηπως κατι με το RDS;;

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή μερικές φορές τα πράγματά είναι ποιο απλά από όσο φαίνονται
δεν βάζεις ξανά το παλιό ράδιο cd να δεις αν εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει ?
μπορεί να έγινε κάτι με το βύσμα της κεραίας καθώς το αποσυνδεσες από το παλιό
και το συνδεσες στο καινούργιο...

----------


## Johnyal

Έχω δοκιμάσει ξανά να βάλω το παλιό radiocd και παίζει μια χαρά. Τώρα αυτό που θα κάνω είναι να το δοκιμάσω στο αυτοκίνητο του πατέρα μου(opel vectra) για να δω εάν όντως φταίει η συσκευή.

----------


## siolosni

Υπάρχουν κάποια κουμπάκια που είναι για να ψάχνει να βρίσκει συγκεκριμένους σταθμούς π.χ. ειδησεογραφικούς και η Βέροια να μην έχει τέτοια υποστήριξη… Είναι manual ή auto search; Για τσέκαρε κι αυτό που δεν νομίζω αλλά λέω…
Α! πρέπει να έχει και ένα κουμπάκι reset κάπου καταχωνιασμένο μάλλον πίσω….

----------

